# Ruger "old" model Vaquero



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

Anybody want to post pics of their single action Rugers. I swear there's something mystical about them everytime I pick one up. Was fortunate enough to pick these two up at an auction in excellent shape. 45colt.

P.S. Sorry about the picture quality. I'll get something better on their soon.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

darn nice lookin pair of pistols, but they'd look better in my holsters. LOL


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

nice guns i have been wanting a single action 45. ever since i saw The good the bad and the ugly but the 308. and 357. magnum come first.


----------



## redhawk808 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice... 
Would show you my Ruger's but don't have a camera...
Spending my money on Guns...
Have : Single six .22/.22Mag
Blackhawk .357
Security Six .357
Redhawk .44
SR Alaskan .454 Casull / .45 Colt ( in layaway )


----------



## rberglof (May 17, 2007)

Ruger single actions are hard to beat here are mine, top to bottom 2 44 mags 357 and 22 mag.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

You guys really shouldn't post these pics. They are making me very jealous and now my keyboard is full of drool.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

What's nice about stainless is you can shoot black powder through them and clean up is easy.


----------

